

Ask YC: How to debug javascript in IE?? - ca98am79

I can't stand Internet Explorer - it is so frustrating trying to debug javascript in IE when it works perfectly fine in Firefox.<p>Is there a better way to debug javascript in IE other than narrowing down your code with alerts?  Any help would be greatly appreciated - thank you!
======
yourmomis1337
There's also Firebug Lite (<http://getfirebug.com/lite.html>) and MS Visual
Web Developer 2008 Express (free) (<http://www.microsoft.com/express/vwd/>)

~~~
ca98am79
awesome - thanks for firebug lite. That's exactly what I was looking for.

------
t0pj
<http://www.billyreisinger.com/jash/>

~~~
ca98am79
thank you very much - I am going to give this a try now

------
rcoder
I haven't had to deal much with IE in the last couple of years, but when I
did, the only sane way I found to debug JS code was to have Visual Studio
installed, and to use the VS debugger to hook into JS code.

------
gtani
just to let you know of good refs for IE 7 ( i refuse to acknowledge IE 6

<http://www.naterkane.com/blog/2007/04/02/ie7-quirks/>

[http://weblog.openlaszlo.org/archives/2007/03/how-we-deal-
wi...](http://weblog.openlaszlo.org/archives/2007/03/how-we-deal-with-browser-
quirks-with-a-compendium-of-ie-7-issues/)

[http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2007/11/30/internet-
explorer-...](http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2007/11/30/internet-explorer-
doesnt-just-suck-it-also-blows/)

<http://www.gtalbot.org/BrowserBugsSection/>

(yes, not the most appealing design, but verrry time-saving)

TO track IE 7 and 8, check "browsershots.org" "ies4osx" and

<http://tredosoft.com/IE7_standalone>

